# OBS Ace



## NewOobY (13/6/16)

Good Day Ladies and Gentlemen,

I was wondering if any of you know which coils are compatible with the OBS Ace - I've searched a couple of sites to try find the coils but couldn't so I just wanna know if any of you fine people know.

Thanks in advance.

Okay I applied better googling skillz and found out what I needed to know. 

Regards,
NewooBy


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/6/16)

Are you tasting anything with the coils? i used it for 5 minutes threw it out then been using the rba ever since


----------



## NewOobY (13/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Are you tasting anything with the coils? i used it for 5 minutes threw it out then been using the rba ever since


that sux bro - i actually haven't used it yet. A friend wants to sell it to me - so he said I can try it for a while then if I want it i need to give him R375 if i don't like it I can just give it back. 

So my first concern was how will I get new coils.


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/6/16)

I think dont buy it if you going to use the commercial coils. They are terrible. Have absolutely no flavour. But if you going to use it as a single coil rta then its wonderful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/6/16)

I've had my ace for about 2 weeks now, used stock coil for about 15mins and binned it!!! The single rba deck is very easy to build and hands down much better flavour and clouds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I've had my ace for about 2 weeks now, used stock coil for about 15mins and binned it!!! The single rba deck is very easy to build and hands down much better flavour and clouds


Same here haha had like 10 pulls on it then took it right out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modulas (13/6/16)

Same here.
Mine didn't even last for 10 pulls before I went back to the RBA..


----------



## Imotions (13/6/16)

howsit guys 
i bought me an ACE tank this weekend but on the Rba base i cant vape more than 5 secs or i get a dry hits... any help please im using the coils and cotton given in the box..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/6/16)

I never use cotton or coils provided in any boxes, I use cotton bacon v2 and Clapton wire for my ace. Never had a leak or dry hit from this tank. I always make sure cotton is not to tight or loose in the coil, I cut cotton at 45 degree angle to thin it a bit in order to get cotton into the juice channels nice and snug. If u stuff cotton in to tight in juice channels, it might not suck juice through cotton properly and will cause dry hits.


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/6/16)

Imotions said:


> howsit guys
> i bought me an ACE tank this weekend but on the Rba base i cant vape more than 5 secs or i get a dry hits... any help please im using the coils and cotton given in the box..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yup just make sure the cotton in the juice channels is not tight. what i do is take a pin and brush the cotton tips to make it thinner. the cotton does not even need to go all the way down the channels. just make sure the holes on the top of the base are covered else it will leak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (13/6/16)

now a dumb question but do you leave the juice flow open or closed ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/6/16)

Leave it closed when filling, after that it stays open full on my tank. I Only close it to fill tank


----------



## Imotions (13/6/16)

thats with the RBA @Sickboy77

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (13/6/16)

oh and can you take like proper hits/pulls/drags with it like you would on a commercial coil? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Modulas (13/6/16)

Yes, you can take normal hits.

I have my Ace with me at work right now and have been (chain) vaping it on my smoke breaks without any issues.
Cut the ends of the wick on either side of the coil at an angle in order to get rid of some of the bulk. You basically cut a corner off - like a triangle shaped piece. That way you don't have to stuff so much of it into the juice channel.


----------



## Imotions (13/6/16)

ohk kewl stuff im fasting now so only later will i beable to sit with it will check back later with results 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (14/6/16)

howzit guys so i tried the pin method and cutting the cotton in an angle but still get dry hits ... now im thinking maybe when i put the cotton into the juice channel its getting tight because when i took it apart last night i noticed the cotton is slightly moist as if its struggling to soak juice... any one have a ppic of the setup please just for reference maybe i did something wrong and im thinking its putting the cotton into the channel

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (14/6/16)

Imotions said:


> howzit guys so i tried the pin method and cutting the cotton in an angle but still get dry hits ... now im thinking maybe when i put the cotton into the juice channel its getting tight because when i took it apart last night i noticed the cotton is slightly moist as if its struggling to soak juice... any one have a ppic of the setup please just for reference maybe i did something wrong and im thinking its putting the cotton into the channel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sometimes tanks just take patience. If I had an Ace I would share a picture for you. But perhaps in the meantime give it another go. I had a tank dump it's entire contents on me twice this weekend. And I managed to fix it by literally moving the cotton already in the around a little. It can get frustrating, but don't let it discourage you.


----------



## Imotions (14/6/16)

hi @Stosta never going to get me down its a challenge to get it right and better it lol.... only thing is im fasting now so i can't build and test during the day only in the evening after i break fast but hey who knows maybe tonight's my night lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/6/16)

Ill upload a pic of my wicking just now


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/6/16)

Never had any dry hits or leaking on this tank


----------



## Imotions (14/6/16)

thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/6/16)

Imotions said:


> howzit guys so i tried the pin method and cutting the cotton in an angle but still get dry hits ... now im thinking maybe when i put the cotton into the juice channel its getting tight because when i took it apart last night i noticed the cotton is slightly moist as if its struggling to soak juice... any one have a ppic of the setup please just for reference maybe i did something wrong and im thinking its putting the cotton into the channel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thin it out more with the pin and try putting the cotton just over the juice channel but not full in it


----------



## Imotions (14/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 57630
> 
> 
> Never had any dry hits or leaking on this tank


ohk now mine doesnt look like that lol... problem lies there i think ... 

im going to try thin it out more and see what happens later i need to get this right my yard has no trees so need some shade lmao 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (14/6/16)

so i tried again got somewhere but still get a burnt hit exactly 5sec im guessing its supposed to happed because the wick not going be constantly soaked while heated .... vaping 30w trying to go higher coz flavour is almost muted 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/6/16)

Imotions said:


> so i tried again got somewhere but still get a burnt hit exactly 5sec im guessing its supposed to happed because the wick not going be constantly soaked while heated .... vaping 30w trying to go higher coz flavour is almost muted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


very odd, I have gone to 55w and no dry hits


----------



## Viper_SA (14/6/16)

Should be getting mine tomorrow, will hopefully have time to play on Thursday and will post some pics if successful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (14/6/16)

i tried 55w now and get dry hit alot .... @Viper_SA post up lets see 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (14/6/16)

i can go 30w max and its fine anything above is only dry hits

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/6/16)

Imotions said:


> i can go 30w max and its fine anything above is only dry hits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


send a pic of your wicking. also go less cotton. dry hits means too much. leaking too little

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (15/6/16)

i dont get any leaking will take a pic later

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (15/6/16)

thats my wick currently

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (16/6/16)

Still experimenting with my RBA, but what I have seen so far is that it requires a lot less cotton than I originally thought. Dropped down to 2mm coils, and trying kanthal and ss in 26 awg at the moment. Seems there should not be ANY cotton visible through the juice flow holes at all, and just a light topping on top of the juice well.


----------



## Imotions (17/6/16)

so i left mine to soak for like 1night 1 day lol and took say 5 big pulls which then started again dry hits eish maybe i need to try less cotton as well.. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

